# Colt vs Dan Wesson



## KentuckyBlue (Mar 12, 2008)

I've been looking at 4.25" .45's and am leaning toward either a Colt 1911 Commander or a Dan Wesson Classic Bobtail. Both are stainless steel. Colt holds 8+1; DW holds 7+1. Colt weight 36 oz. DW weighs 34 oz. Colt is $70 less. I want a reliable gun, capable of CC, with available service if needed.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

colt lightweight commander SSE for my $0.02


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I personally would go with the Colt.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The DW is fancy with that bobtail and all but I would go with the Colt. Good luck which ever way you go.:smt1099


----------



## 1911 driver (Apr 12, 2008)

*Colt vs. dan Wesson*

Sounds like a "six of one...half a dozen of another" to me. Magazine capacity is not an issue. If you carry two magazine with a minimum of 5 rounds per magzine...you have plenty of ammo for the monent when the "flag goes up"..!! Cost..?? eh..!! Colt has the name in this market, but I own two Dan Wessons. One is a Gov't model..the other is Commander sized model. Both are EXTREMELY accurate and the Dan Wesson gives you more bang for the buck. Seriouisly..!! DW puts out an extremely reliable weapon. Check out the sight system, size of trigger, thumb safety, stocks, the trigger poundage, which needs to be 4.5 -5 lbs if you are ever going to able to shoot this weapon accurately. Finally, compare the fit and finish of both weapons. The Dan Wessons are "Hard Fit" (slide to frame), meaning that they are real tight at first and eventually will lossen up some with usage and stay tighter than those weapons that are much more loosely fit. Your choice of a Commander for CCW is an excellent one. It is what I carry on my hip. Good Luck..


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have both and the DW is the better 1911.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

You are talking class pistols and I like both with the nod going to my DW Bobtail 45acp. On the other hand, Colts tend to be a better investment. Regards, Richard


----------

